# Northern Jersey



## movingforward80

I live in northern Jersey and I'm looking for any support groups around the area.


----------



## mystikhybrid

same

gunna look into it and update here


----------



## Maguffin

I am also in northern New Jersey. Keep me posted.


----------



## Mike880

A fourth person looking for groups in the area.


----------



## mystikhybrid

make our own?


----------



## Maguffin

Let's start thinking about it.


----------



## movingforward80

*In Need of a Support Group*

It would be great to have a support group. I'm actually feeling kind of depressed and a bit lonely.


----------



## AnimeV

Any of u peeps in Bergen County?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

im in central jersey. and a poster sent me a private message, about starting our own.


----------



## Mike880

Has anybody created a group or found an existing one?


----------



## AnimeV

Nope, I've been extremely bored for the past week. I just wanna hang out...i'm up for anything.


----------



## Miwo

I live in Morris County. Let me know if you guys want to do something on a Friday or the weekend sometime


----------



## lima

Reading this makes me want to cry.. or laugh. Not sure which. We have social problems and obviously we're so messed up we can't even coordinate a group meeting. It's like telling a mute to speak up! LOL!! No offense, just trying to shed a little light. 

I am down to meet to. I'm in Bergen County by George Washington Bridge. :ideaMaybe we can pick an area in say Paramus since there are a lot of highways (80, 17, 4, GSP, 208) and a ton of eateries. Pref. someplace semi inexpensive. A quiet coffee joint would be perfect. Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, Panera Bread, pizza joint... any suggestions or preferences? I'm also thinking it should be a Sunday cuz any other day in Paramus is a mad house. 

Lets make it the 2nd Sunday of each month (3rd Sunday if the 2nd sunday's a holiday),.. now we just have to settle on a place... If no one emails me soon enough with a place idea I will just have to pick one myself and email a "be there or be square" type message to all of you.

I don't think we should be afraid to meet each other. It seems we all have one thing in common.. It's somewhere between despare and nothing left to loose. What do you say?


----------



## Mike880

That sounds great! I agree with an inexpensive setting! Isn't anyone still interested??? Its gotten very quiet over the past two to three months!


----------



## Opie

I'm in the area as well. Paramus could work, Garden State Plaza or somewhere.


----------



## Viper517

I'm in Hackensack and would love to meet up with fellow social anxiety sufferers. Let me know if you guys come up with anything.


----------



## Miwo

bump?
These gathering threads never seem to pan out since we are all too scared to meet each other I suppose


----------



## DavidSwan23

hey, I'm from Bergen County in New Jersey, age 24, we oughta get in touch, feel free to add me here:
www.facebook.com/afterhours23


----------



## Claudia87

Good to see my people. Ramsey girl here - working on moving back to Bergen County


----------



## Janos

Hackettstown resident here.


----------



## Janos

Dear god! Why are 90% of the groups on Meetup.com about hiking? I am seriously considering starting one...and it will have nothing to do with hiking.


----------



## DavidSwan23

AnimeV said:


> Any of u peeps in Bergen County?


I'm from Bergen County. I'm 24. Let's chat.


----------



## Cake

I'm in North Jersey. Who wants to hang?


----------



## ibelieve73

Hey guys, I live in PA but it might be worth mentioning here since we are close ~ I have an online support group and we meet Tuesdays at noon and Wednesdays at 3pm thru Google Hangouts...If you want details let me know


----------



## chaoticred

I'd be down for a north Jersey meetup. Any meetups happening?


----------



## Norm

We are currently facilitating social anxiety support groups in several locations throughout New Jersey, including Barrington, New Brunswick, and Clifton. These are peer-run support groups, meant to provide a safe, friendly and nonjudgmental environment for people to support each other and to practice proven strategies for overcoming social anxiety.

Find Your Voice is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping people to help themselves overcome social anxiety disorder. We are not professional therapists; rather, our founders previously suffered from generalized social anxiety and now wish to help others to overcome this disorder. You can find more information at our website www.findyourvoicenj.org and can subscribe to our free newsletter at www.findyourvoicenj.org/newsletter.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions. By the way, if none of the current locations are close enough for you to attend, please let me know, as we're keeping track of where people are to help determine where to start more groups.

Sincerely,

Norm Wilson
[email protected]
www.findyourvoicenj.org


----------



## outtheblue

*Where to Meet*

I'm looking for a social anxiety group too.. I live in Wood Ridge, NJ..Can anybody here think of a place to meet? How about a Starbuck's in this area, for eg?


----------



## outtheblue

*Where to Meet*

Anybody here who can think of a place for us to meet? How about a Starbuck's in this area?


----------

